

WhatsApp for Chrome - julman99
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/whatsapp-for-chrome/bgkodfmeijboinjdegggmkbkjfiagaan

======
joaocpsantos
I find this the best way to use WhatsApp on my computer. I no longer forget
the WhatsApp tab open somewhere in the browser, because, this extension does
not even require me to have the browser open. Plus, I can add it to the dock
on Mac, which allows be to quickly get to it. Definitely a must have for
WhatApp users.

------
wtorrealba
This extension is bringing to my computer the flexibility of keeping in touch
with family, friends and colleagues that are on whatasapp while keeping the
focus on just one device (my computer). AMAZING IDEA!!!

------
minimaxir
This is _not_ the official WhatsApp app that was released last week:
[https://web.whatsapp.com/](https://web.whatsapp.com/)

~~~
julman99
Hello, this application packages the official WhatsApp into a Chrome
Application, this way it "feels" like a Desktop Application.

~~~
mtmail
The average user won't understand the difference. Since you're using the
WhatsApp brand name it's better to add a disclaimer that you're not affiliated
with WhatsApp/Facebook Inc. Heck, I would worry a Whatapp lawyer contacts you
for misleading users.

I know, from an engineering point of view it's like opening a document in an
iframe, but again I think the average user searching for 'WhatsApp' in the
Chrome store will think it's the official app.

Current description contains their official logo and "WhatsApp is the most
popular messenger application for mobile, and now it is available for FREE at
the Chrome Web Store!"

------
lowveld
I wouldn't want to keep a tab open just for the whatsapp web page. This makes
a world of difference, great job!

------
federicotorrese
This is just brilliant. Super convinient when I'm working at my desk. No need
to be juggling with two devices.

------
almuelto
Excelent addon for chrome. 5 Stars.

